# "no. please, i dont want to leave her..."



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

well, so that is my problem:
my young tiel, perlita, screams a lot. my father has headache and wants to give her to a neightbour who has lots of cockayiels. but i dont want. i love her so much... and i dont want to leave her. i know she sometimes screams a lot and she is a little dull, but she is lovely and so grat, i is MINE, but my father get angry when she screams. i know birds, in the morning, scream for call the flock, but she sometaimes passes a whole day screaming.
what i have to do? any suggestions? ideas?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im currently working on the same problem, im putting them in cage and covering it up and ignoring them for half an hour to an hour and i would say its working so far


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

When Belle get's like that I do the same that dally does. I put a blanket over her untill she calms down for a bit. Do you have any foreging type toys? Maybe that will keep your bird busy keeping it quieter.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If she can hear the neighbor's cockatiels she might be calling to them.

It might be helpful to play music or recorded nature sounds in the room or keep the TV on, with the volume reasonably quiet of course. The sounds might help her feel less alone and also help block out the sound of the neighbor's cockatiels.

You could also try putting a mirror in the cage as a "companion". Mirrors are more of a male thing but a lonely female might appreciate one. Mirrors can lead to hormonal behavior sometimes so if it starts causing problems you may need to take it out.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

the cockatiel is only doing that because she hears the cockatiels she is alone and bored or she has no toys get her another companion or a toy mirror those will help alot


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Whatever happens, i just hope you get to keep her!


----------



## CharlieTheTiel (Oct 8, 2011)

*Help?*

Hi i'm new to this place.............. how do you post All i know how to do is reply! HELP!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

CharlieTheTiel said:


> Hi i'm new to this place.............. how do you post All i know how to do is reply! HELP!


Go to whatever sub forum you want to then up at the top is a button that says 'new thread' click on that and type your post then submit.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

igottafeelin said:


> When Belle get's like that I do the same that *dally* does. I put a blanket over her untill she calms down for a bit. Do you have any foreging type toys? Maybe that will keep your bird busy keeping it quieter.


you mean what lperry does lol


mine tend to scream more if they want out of the cage or if i forget to leave the tv on for them. they dont like the quiet and i swear they scream to hear some noise. it might help to leave the radio or tv on for her  or even give her more out of cage time

foraging toys are also an excellent idea.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

igottafeelin said:


> When Belle get's like that I do the same that dally does. I put a blanket over her untill she calms down for a bit. Do you have any foreging type toys? Maybe that will keep your bird busy keeping it quieter.


yes, she and reynie have lots of toys, and i change them every week. she plays with them a lot, but...


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

tielfan said:


> If she can hear the neighbor's cockatiels she might be calling to them.
> 
> It might be helpful to play music or recorded nature sounds in the room or keep the TV on, with the volume reasonably quiet of course. The sounds might help her feel less alone and also help block out the sound of the neighbor's cockatiels.
> 
> You could also try putting a mirror in the cage as a "companion". Mirrors are more of a male thing but a lonely female might appreciate one. Mirrors can lead to hormonal behavior sometimes so if it starts causing problems you may need to take it out.


yes, she can hear them and screams a lot. but we tried to play music and natural sounds, and she sometimes be quiet, but others, she dont shut up.
and we have a mirror too, and it is always inside the cage; but she doesnt care it so much: reynie does love it.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> mine tend to scream more if they want out of the cage or if i forget to leave the tv on for them. they dont like the quiet and i swear they scream to hear some noise. it might help to leave the radio or tv on for her  or even give her more out of cage time.foraging toys are also an excellent idea.


we also tried to get her and reynie out of the cage, for they fly and all things...but it doesnt make too effect...


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks all! but i need more ideas. any way, i will keep trying all thins things u recomended me


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is she getting enough sleep a night?


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Renye said:


> yes, she and reynie have lots of toys, and i change them every week. she plays with them a lot, but...


Here is a thought! She may not like the fact that you keep changing things around.
I only say this because Tink is normally the quiet lady, but when she is upset she can go on and on. on top of being loud.
Last time was because I put new bedding in her nest box, she would not go near it and just kept screaming. I took the new bedding out and she was fine.
Birds are strange like this.
Did I miss how long you have had her? And I see you have another Tiel, I presume in the same room? So she should not be lonely.
If you have had her awhile and she has then started this later, it may well be something you have done or changed. Even a new cage or changing a diet could start this sort of thing.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

*a answer for dally!*



DallyTsuka said:


> is she getting enough sleep a night?


well, ussualy, they dont sleep the time they did before. I havo to go to school at 8.00h, so we get up them at 7.45h. We do that becuse my brother and I are the only ones that arrive early to our house: at 17.00h. 
So my tiels "go to bed" at 20.00h.
In summer holidays the slept many hours, but now, they can sleep so much only at weekends.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

*so many questions! *



clawnz said:


> how long you have had her? And I see you have another Tiel, I presume in the same room? So she should not be lonely.
> If you have had her awhile and she has then started this later, it may well be something you have done or changed. Even a new cage or changing a diet could start this sort of thing.


ok. i have had her... since 19th of february 2011. And yes, we also have another tiel: reynie. They are together, in the same gage (and it is a big cage).
We didnt any cage changing, and no diet changing too. :wacko:


----------

